# Bop It



## Saml (Sep 20, 2010)

What is your high score on Bop It?

I have all bop it's and I completed them all!


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 20, 2010)

omg, this game is so old... was I supposed to right this stuff down?


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL. This is the best post ever.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> omg, this game is so old... was I supposed to right this stuff down?


Nope....you were supposed to left that stuff down!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played Bop it actually not too long ago. It's sooo fun. My high score wasn't very high though


----------



## Fudge (Sep 21, 2010)

I think my highest score was 26


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahem, making fun of my edumacashun are we?


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't stand that game. My sister worked in marketing for it for a while, and she was always bringing home different versions and making me play them.


----------



## metamaster (Sep 21, 2010)

I didn't finish expert... think I got 70-something. The new bop-it


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 21, 2010)

i was just thinking about this game the other day. never really got into it....and neither I or most of the world remember their scores....


----------



## Saml (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok. Get ready, here is the picture!

URL=http://img641.imageshack.us/i/electronicgames.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]














Here is a complete list:

Bop It (1996)
Bop It (2002)
Bop It Extreme (1998)
Bop It Extreme 2 (2002)
Bop It Blast (x2) (2005)
Bop It Download (2006)
Bop It Extreme 2 White (2002)
Bop It 0789 (x2) (2009)
Brain Shift (x3) (1998)
Brain Warp (2002)
Super Click It (2003)
Top It (1999)
Torx (2004)
NuJam Guitar (aka Rock It) (2003)
Groove It (2005)
Zing It (1998)
Electronic Slapz (2004)
Bop It Bounce (2010)

What's your favourite?


----------



## updowners (Sep 21, 2010)

I didn't realise there were more than two versions released.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think my best was 60-something on the Bop-It Extreme (1998).


----------



## Saml (Sep 21, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I think my best was 60-something on the Bop-It Extreme (1998).


Becarefull, if you play Bop It Extreme, he might call you a dude!


----------



## Defiance (Sep 22, 2010)

There was one time I made it passed 100 with the one that has the red spinney thing and the green thing that gets hit (it's been awhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 22, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> There was one time I made it passed 100 with the one that has the red spinney thing and the green thing that gets hit (it's been awhile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the Bop-It Extreme.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 22, 2010)

Me and my friend have encountered a pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it spin it pull it pull it pull it pull it.


----------



## Saml (Sep 22, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Me and my friend have encountered a pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it pull it spin it pull it pull it pull it pull it.


I encountered 12 pull it's on Bop It 2002!


----------



## imshortandrad (Sep 22, 2010)

I _*LOVED*_ Bop It.


----------



## overslept (Sep 23, 2010)

My high score on "Bop-It" was about 3 before I got kicked out of my favorite nightclub.


----------

